# Admin?



## bossdog004 (Dec 17, 2005)

How do I get in touch with admin? I have sent some PM's, but they will not leave my outbox. They just sit in there and are never released!


----------



## Ian (Dec 17, 2005)

Have you tried refreshing the page after you have sent the message? Or, have you tried clearing out your cookies and temp internet files, and then trying again?

Just a couple of suggestions..

Cheers,

Ian


----------

